# Payslips wrong address



## erinaa (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I am going for Settlement in a couple of days and have been putting together my past years payslips and noticed that on all my last years payslips my address is wrong, I guess I was just too lazy to go to HR and change my address because they always hand the payslips to us and never post them. Do you think this will be an issue? This is going in the Finances section not the proof of address section so it really doesnt have anything to do with my address but should I put a note saying that i forgot to change my address with HR or just leave it and not draw attention to it?

Also my husbands payslips are just the ones printed from his work and not the official ones you get, do you think this will be an issue?

Anyone submitted similar?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

My husband gets mail at like three different locations (his house, his parents house, and on base). I just put a note addressing this as suggested to me by Joppa and I'm hoping that will be sufficient. I think you can get work to sign his pay slips and include a letter on official letterhead, however someone might have a better suggestion on this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The only doubt that may arise is that the payslips with a wrong address may be someone else's, so attach a note explaining the error.
Best to get his payslips stamped by his employer or payroll/accounts dept.


----------

